# DUCK! JonMikal!



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 3, 2005)

(Can't just post a pic with no message?)


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm at a loss for words in this section...


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 3, 2005)

is that a crow??? a water crow???  (or are you saying its jonmikal???  which one?)


----------



## karissa (Aug 3, 2005)

I got $10 on the last one with the ruffled feathers!


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 3, 2005)

karissa said:
			
		

> I got $10 on the last one with the ruffled feathers!


ugly duckling?


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 3, 2005)

ouch....so is this what its gonna be like???

i like it...


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 3, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> ouch....so is this what its gonna be like???
> 
> i like it...


Me 2! :mrgreen:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 3, 2005)

It's the only photo I have of a duck and I really wanted to use the title after JonMikals bashing for his very artistic steps "Snapshot"!  

I'll get me coat.............!


----------

